
Introduction to Information Retrieval  - rajesht
http://nlp.stanford.edu/IR-book/information-retrieval-book.html
======
mindcrime
I'm reading this now. Things like this remind me of why I love the Internet.
So much great knowledge, freely available for everyone. It boggles the
imagination sometimes.

Also, another book that some HN'ers might find interesting is this one:

Information Theory, Inference, and Learning Algorithms:

<http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/itprnn/book.html>

~~~
klipt
Another one:

The Elements of Statistical Learning: Data Mining, Inference, and Prediction.

<http://www-stat.stanford.edu/~tibs/ElemStatLearn/>

------
endtime
Related course: <http://cs276.stanford.edu> and syllabus:
<http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs276/cs276-2009-syllabus.html>

------
mronge
This is a fantastic book, I'm using it to build my own IR system and it has
been immensely useful. I also own Managing Gigabytes but I find this book to
be much more useful and up to date.

------
mcroydon
Another +1 on this fantastic book. It's extremely accessible and concise while
covering quite a lot of ground on the subject.

------
elblanco
This is a fantastic survey book. It's one of those few books that's exactly
what it's called. You can always dive deeper on the stuff that's
interesting/relevant to you after reading this book, but I have yet to find a
book at this level that's this good.

